# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > Player Help Need character art.

## A Barbarian

I need some character art. My character is a golden dragonborn barbarian, with a tail. (I know they don't have tails, It's a deformity.) His background is Haunted one. If you need more info, please just ask! Thanks!

----------


## JNAProductions

> I need some character art. My character is a golden dragonborn barbarian, with a tail. (I know they don't have tails, It's a deformity.) His background is Haunted one. If you need more info, please just ask! Thanks!


There is a thread for requesting OotS-style avatars. You could probably ask for a quick pic there-but of course, the artists work on their own time for free, so it won't be immediate.

That being said, I've asked for some avatars from there and they're always super friendly about it!

----------


## Psyren

You can also commission artists for a reasonable sum if you're willing to spend some cash. A freelance app like Fiverr could be a quick way to connect with one, or you can check a site like Etsy or Tumblr for commission offers.

----------


## nickl_2000

Check out the AI art too.  That AI art is pretty amazing these days

----------


## sun_flotter

> Check out the AI art too.  That AI art is pretty amazing these days


I wouldn't recommend it. AIs struggles a lot when it comes to giving humanoid animalistic features (except for cat ears and stuff, but not my point). A dragonborn is basically ALL animalistic features, they are scaly, their heads look more dragon than human and so on. 

Being able to balance the anthropomorphic aspect of it and the dragonlike features, while not impossible to do for an AI, is complicated. It's not like drawing human faces or dragons, where you can just follow a set of rules (face ratio, shape language and such) without understanding them, it's a bit harder and you're likely to get either a full dragon and not a dragonborn, or to get a freak of nature. For other races, AI might be more suitable (although I do suggest you take a look at human options first, artists are stuggling these days) but races like dragonborn, tabaxi, aaracokra and so on are likely to not be understood by AI

----------


## nickl_2000

> I wouldn't recommend it. AIs struggles a lot when it comes to giving humanoid animalistic features (except for cat ears and stuff, but not my point). A dragonborn is basically ALL animalistic features, they are scaly, their heads look more dragon than human and so on. 
> 
> Being able to balance the anthropomorphic aspect of it and the dragonlike features, while not impossible to do for an AI, is complicated. It's not like drawing human faces or dragons, where you can just follow a set of rules (face ratio, shape language and such) without understanding them, it's a bit harder and you're likely to get either a full dragon and not a dragonborn, or to get a freak of nature. For other races, AI might be more suitable (although I do suggest you take a look at human options first, artists are stuggling these days) but races like dragonborn, tabaxi, aaracokra and so on are likely to not be understood by AI


That's fair, I was throwing it out there as a possibility.  I usually use portrait works (https://www.portrait.works/), an app that I kick-started awhile back. Human would definitely give a more realistic feel and you can judge the style based on their other works.

----------


## NichG

It seems to help a bit if you mix in 'lizardman' in the description, like for instance: "A beautiful, highly detailed, masterpiece character concept art half-body portrait of a gold dragon barbarian with a tail wearing leather armor, lizardman, draconic. High resolution digital art." (at least, messing around with Stable Diffusion 1.5 and the 22h variant, this seems to fairly consistently get dragon-headed barbarians with scales rather than skin)

----------


## Raven777

There's probably fine tuned models for D&D/RPG character art. I know RPG-v3 can at the very least do Orcs. I'll take a stab at it but I just reformatted my PC so I need to reinstall Stable Diffusion and its dependencies. I'll be back.

P.S. A Barbarian, did you try just straight up googling what you need? Searching "Dragonborn Barbarian" returns lots of results that seem like they'd fit your bill.

EDIT: Not too shabby, if I dare say so myself. Made with vanilla SD-1.4 with some img2img refinements.

*Spoiler: Dragonborn Barbarian Portrait*
Show

_Oil Painting, High Quality, Trending, Dragonborn barbarian, Lizardman barbarian, Argonian barbarian, Portrait, Front Facing Portrait, Above the Waist, D&D, Dungeons & Dragons, RPG, Character Art, Concept Art, Golden Scales, Dragon, Adventurer, Barbarian, Fangs
Negative prompt: Ugly, Poorly drawn hands, Blurry, Extra limbs, Missing arms, Duplicate, Deformed, Bad anatomy, Long Neck, Helmet
Steps: 50, Sampler: Euler a, CFG scale: 7, Seed: 435101331, Size: 512x512, Model hash: fe4efff1e1, Model: sd-v1-4_

----------


## nickl_2000

> There's probably fine tuned models for D&D/RPG character art. I know RPG-v3 can at the very least do Orcs. I'll take a stab at it but I just reformatted my PC so I need to reinstall Stable Diffusion and its dependencies. I'll be back.
> 
> P.S. A Barbarian, did you try just straight up googling what you need? Searching "Dragonborn Barbarian" returns lots of results that seem like they'd fit your bill.
> 
> EDIT: Not too shabby, if I dare say so myself. Made with vanilla SD-1.4 with some img2img refinements.
> 
> *Spoiler: Dragonborn Barbarian Portrait*
> Show
> 
> ...


That is impressive.  Can it do Leshys (plantfolk)?

----------


## Leon

Not Art in the normal sense but maybe give Heroforge a go and make a Miniature to suit your needs. Has several VTT or related options aswell with more on the way.

----------


## Raven777

> That is impressive.  Can it do Leshys (plantfolk)?


I'm afraid "sexy druid" is the best I could come up with. It refuses do do green skin.

*Spoiler: Unsuccessful Plantfolk Portrait*
Show

----------


## t209

Part of me wish about Princess Dress Up game style character creator...other than using them and screenshot them.
Other thing I can recommend is Hero Forge, which allow tokens despite being 3d model maker.

----------


## nickl_2000

> Part of me wish about Princess Dress Up game style character creator


That is similar to this app https://www.portrait.works

----------


## Jophiel

Typing "Golden Dragonborn Barbarian with Tail" into Midjourney gave me this which looks pretty good to me.  Could tweak the details with more effort in the prompt but I'd be happy with this if I just needed a picture of a buff gold-colored Dragon-dude.

*Spoiler: Spoiled for Size*
Show

----------

